# Showers Pass Elite 2.1 -- Breathable?



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm considering buying an expensive cycling jacket for use in windy fall/winter biking - 40f down to 20f. I've been using fleece and sweaters and non cycling jackets and last winter I found that the sweat was really bugging me as I started riding harder.

Kind of torn between Showers Pass Elite 2.1 and Gore phantom 2.0. I have the SP jacket now and have ridden it a couple times - but not sure if it's overkill. I really want a windproof - water resistant extremely breathable jacket that keeps me dry and comfortable with some baselayers. I'm not especially worried about waterproof per say - but the SP jacket feels like it moves air around pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a non-cycling jacket (Mammut) made of 100% WindStopper fabric and it is ideal for winter cycling in dry weather. Easy to layer underneath, but the underarm zips are nearly impossible to operate while riding. I think I would always overheat in a Gore-Tex waterproof shell, but I have heard that eVent is supposed to be more breathable. I can recommend the Gore WindStopper approach based on my experience.

As for sweating, don't wear so much underneath that you are warm when you start out. You want to dress so that you are kind of cold the first 10 minutes or so until you get warmed up.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

eVent, which the shower pass jacket uses, is amazingly breathable for a rain fabric and far more so than any gore product (unless they've come out with something new).

But it's still a rain fabric so I don't know why someone who doesn't care about waterproof would be looking at it.


----------

